

The Silicon Valley of South America? - terrisv
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110401/the-silicon-valley-of-south-america.html

======
andrewcooke
i live here (santiago). i'm pretty insular (work from home for companies in
the states or uk), but there is a noticeable uptick happening. people i've
only met online are coming out for jobs and things like python, ruby, and
"entrepreneur" groups are springing up. there's now talk of arranging a
conference later this year. i'll see if i can dig up the details... [later]
here you go - <http://www.startechconf.com/>

------
Apocryphon
And to think, they downvoted me when I said that Google should make an effort
to snap up startups in each Mediterranean climate in the world! (in the Google
South African startup incubator story)

~~~
davidw
One of the things I told the last Google guy who called me was that I _do not
want_ to live in a place with a crappy climate: Dublin, Zurich, London, etc...
Sorry, life's too short.

~~~
Apocryphon
Actually, I remember a Microsoft internship presentation in Mountain View
where several employees were talking about how they preferred Silicon Valley
to Redmond... makes sense!

Does Australia have a startup scene? How about Southern Europe? Perhaps Google
ought to invest in Tunisia or even the rest of North Africa if the region
stabilizes...

~~~
davidw
If Italy'd get their act together, some good things could happen here. The
University of Padova is where Galileo spent the best years of his life, and
also, more recently, educated this guy:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federico_Faggin>

The climate isn't spectacular here, but it sure beats the rainy Google-Europe
centers.

------
trevelyan
Related story from yesterday's National Post:

[http://www.nationalpost.com/todays-
paper/Innovative+innovati...](http://www.nationalpost.com/todays-
paper/Innovative+innovation+push/4593011/story.html)

